# safe fruits and veggies



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

What fruits and vegetables are safe? I want to add a bit more stuff to Holly's diet but I'm not sure want is safe. I know things like cooked carrots, cooked broccoli, and strawberries cut into small pieces are fine, but it seems like some people are listing things for them to eat that other people say hedgies shouldn't have. One person said that lettuce and cilantro are both okay, but I thought that leafy greens should not be given to them. I've searched the forum for this information, but I can't find the safe foods list. Any suggestions for where to look? Thanks!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/

This is a free downloadable hedgehog care book. It has a chapter on nutrition you may find very helpful.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Leaf lettuce can sometimes cause digesting issues/tummy aches, but that depends on the hog - but on the other hand, the nutritional value of leaf lettuce is pretty weak since it's basically all water so I wouldn't give it anyways. Same thing for apples, they can sometimes cause tummy aches. And absolutely no citrus fruits 

(I just posted a NO-NO-food list over at my journal if you're interested, you can find it here)


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

pearlthehedgie said:


> http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/
> 
> This is a free downloadable hedgehog care book. It has a chapter on nutrition you may find very helpful.


Thanks! I just downloaded it.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

The download lists cilantro as ok, but I personally decided against it after reading a member's comments posted in response to one of my questions--you can see the thread here:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10127

When I give kiwi and strawberries, I make sure to cut the seeds out. I haven't given raspberries yet because of all the seeds.

I also read yougurt is ok (unsweetened) even though hedgehogs have trouble with dairy, because the lactobacillus in the yougurt breaks down the lactose and makes it ok to digest.

It's confusing...we are new at this and just got our first hedgie in January so I'm certainly no expert....I agree there's a lot on info out there that sometimes is contradictory. :?


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Oops. I gave you the wrong link. This is the right one: SORRY

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10247


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

pearlthehedgie said:


> The download lists cilantro as ok, but I personally decided against it after reading a member's comments posted in response to one of my questions
> When I give kiwi and strawberries, I make sure to cut the seeds out. I haven't given raspberries yet because of all the seeds.
> It's confusing...we are new at this and just got our first hedgie in January so I'm certainly no expert....I agree there's a lot on info out there that sometimes is contradictory. :?


I agree about cutting seeds out of the kiwi and strawberries.
What you said about the cilantro and the other members comment, I won't feed Holly cilantro.
Thanks!


----------

